

Procedural Content Generation for Games: A Survey - wslh
http://www.st.ewi.tudelft.nl/~iosup/pcg-g-survey11tomccap_rev_sub.pdf

======
Vaskivo
Thanks!

I'm a huge fan of PCG, and this is a nice document to add to my collection. I
gotta go back to my generic pcg lib I started making a few months ago.

